# Laptop- AMD Phenom™ II Triple-Core Mobile  N850 vs Intel® Core™ i3-370M



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2010)

I am purchasing a laptop for home use/ playing  games and movies.My budget is Rs 36K.I have given my query/needs below.



*Brand to chose*-Dell 

*Configaration*-

1) *Intel configaration*-Model No.-Inspiron 15 (N5010) 
Intel® Core™ i3-370M Processor (2.4Ghz, 4Threads, 3M cache)	
DISPLAY	15.6 Widescreen HD WLED Glossy Display with TrueLife™ (1366x768)	
MEMORY	2GB (1 X 2 GB) 1 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz	
HARD DRIVE	320GB 5400RPM Hard Drive	
OPTICAL DRIVE	DVD+/-RW Optical Drive(Win7 Home Basic)	
AUDIO SOLUTION	Integrated Stereo Sound with SRS Premium Sound	
Microsoft OS Labels	Genuine Windows® 7 OS Label	
Label Options	Intel® Core™ i3 Series Processor Label	
WIRELESS NETWORK CARD	Dell Wireless 1501 802.11b/g/n Half Mini Card	
BLUETOOTH	Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Internal (2.1+EDR) Mini-Card	
KEYBOARD	Dell™ Keyboard with Touchpad (English)	
DATASAFE BACKUP SERVICE 	Dell Online Backup 2GB	
DVD MEDIA KIT	Genuine Windows(R) 7 Home Basic 64bit 
Camera	LCD Bezel with 1.3MP Integrated Webcam, with Sensible Vision FastAccess Facial Recognition Software


*2)AMD Configaration*-Model No.-Inspiron 15 (M5010)

Camera	LCD Bezel with 1.3MP Integrated Webcam, with Sensible Vision FastAccess Facial Recognition Software	
Delivery Charges	Product Handling	
WinRE	Dell(TM) PC Restore Software	
Freight Charges	Inspiron-NB Handling and Insurance Charges /Express Premium	
Bundle	T540901IN8-Inspiron M5010	
Dell Service: Remark	Laptop Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date	
Dell Service: Remark	Dell's Terms and Conditions apply	
Dell Services: Item Included	Technical Support	
PROCESSOR	AMD Phenom™ II Triple-Core Mobile Processor N850 (2.2GHz, 1.5M, 3.6GT/s)	
DISPLAY	15.6 Widescreen HD WLED Glossy Display with TrueLife™ (1366x768)	
MEMORY	3GB (1 X 1GB + 1 X 2GB) 2 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz	
HARD DRIVE	320GB 5400RPM Hard Drive	
OPTICAL DRIVE	DVD+/-RW Optical Drive(Win7 Home Basic)	
VIDEO CARD	ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v 1GB	
AUDIO SOLUTION	Integrated Stereo Sound with SRS Premium Sound	
Microsoft OS Labels	Genuine Windows® 7 OS Label	
POWER ADAPTORS	90W AC Adapter	
WIRELESS NETWORK CARD	Dell Wireless 1501 802.11b/g/n Half Mini Card	
BLUETOOTH	Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Internal (2.1+EDR) Mini-Card	
KEYBOARD	Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English)	
DATASAFE BACKUP SERVICE 	Dell Online Backup 2GB	
DVD MEDIA KIT	Genuine Windows(R) 7 Home Basic 64b

Please suggest which configuration is better in terms of performance, durability and VFM.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2010)

Can I get direct links to their pages on Dell.co.in?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes of course-
Direct links-

INTEL-The Dell Online Store: Build Your System 

AMD-The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2010)

The AMD one will fare better in games with HD 550v because the Intel one has HD 5470 which is weak but it will have worse battery performance compared to the Intel. Intel Core i3-370M is the stronger processor though.

All depends on your taste now.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2010)

Dell Inspiron 14R: Rs.36,400 + 900 (if buying straight from Dell) should be priced around or less than 35k locally.

Core i3 @ 2.4Ghz
3Gb DDR3
HD550v 1Gb (512Mb is overkill).

beats both the above mentioned laptops in specs & performance, not to mention battery life. now its OP's decision which way he want to go.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 28, 2010)

^^ Thanks for excellent configaration but only the minus point is that its only 14 inch screen vs 15.6 inch screen(above 2 of them)


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2010)

15.6" = eat battery more. with a smaller screen, weight will be low & also good battery backup.


----------



## modder (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Amartya, just asking, is Dell the only option?

In terms of GPU performance 550v (re-branded 4650M) would be much better as it has a Memory Bus Width of 128 Bit, whereas 5470 has MBW of 64bit, not at all good even if it supports DX11.

I would also give N850 a preference because of its unlocked memory controller and its higher FSB speed/bandwidth.

i3/i5 will down-clock, native memory module frequency of 1333MHz to 1066MHz
But N850 will have no problem running it at its native freq i.e. at 1333MHz.

N850 and 370M have same TDP of 35W, so they'll last almost equally when running on batt.

N850 has 45nm CPU architecture, whereas 370M has 32nm arch. Hence N850 will run a bit more hotter than 370m.

Dell Inspiron 14R+i3 370m+550v is also good.
But if you can step away from Dell, ASUS K42Ja with i3 370M CPU+ATI 5730 GPU+14" display at about 37k would be a much better option.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 28, 2010)

Purchased- Sony VAIO E VPCEB34EN/BI @37500 incl.VAT


----------



## modder (Dec 28, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Purchased- Sony VAIO E VPCEB34EN/BI @37500 incl.VAT


So fast! Congrats.


----------



## NainO (Dec 28, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Tenida (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks...will post pics soon......

pics-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-216.html


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2010)

congrats  BTW where did Sony came to the equation? it was suppose to be a *tin can* right?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks. But after visiting the local shop i was impressed by the looks and features of sony vaio.I choose sony because their product always perform good plus they offer best after sales service.

@Sam.shab-How many hours i have to charge the battery before using?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2010)

sorry, no idea about it. well put it on charge overnight & turn lappy on in mng time. also when using the laptop, turn off external power (when using remove plug).


----------



## Tenida (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks...


----------

